# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Reviving cyprus

## hollyandrob

Hi, we have a cyprus screen outside that wasnt oiled or painted, now as we are selling our house we would like to revive it and oil it. Or is it just best to give a light sand and paint?

----------


## METRIX

Depends on how bad it has become. 
It's probably best to give it a light sand, wash and paint it, this way it will look all new for the potential buyers.

----------

